# Need meager .wav, .mp3 player



## hruodr (Jan 21, 2021)

Do someone know a meager .wav, .mp3 player, without GUI, without support of much more formats?

mplayer is the simplest I know that support both formats, but not very meager.

mpg123 for mp3 and aucat for .wav could be alternatives, but I want one for both and support
of arrow files to move back and forth.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2021)

audio/splay perhaps? Don't know how well it works though.


----------



## hruodr (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks. I just tested splay. It is meager, but did not play wav, ignored arrow keys, seems not better than mpg123.

It is strange, for audio we have either very rudimentary players or non plus ultra players supporting also video.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2021)

There are a bunch more, use Freshports and search in the "Long description" for mp3 and wav. That audio/splay was one of the first I found, its description looked promising and matched up with most of your requirements.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 21, 2021)

My favorite minimal player is audio/cmus but I played Flac files through it. Not sure if it works for others but read up on it, probably does: https://cmus.github.io


----------



## olli@ (Jan 21, 2021)

You could compress the .wav files to .mp3 and keep using mpg123.


----------



## hruodr (Jan 21, 2021)

olli@, we are back to the thema compression.  No, I want to work mainly with wav.
No audio quality compromise. Sound goes to my hifi amplifier and speakers.
7dogs, I want to run it without monitor, ncurses is in this context not so problematic 
like gui, but problematic. Till now mplayer is the nearest to what I need. I will see 
freshports.


----------



## diizzy (Jan 21, 2021)

Use mpd and a frontend on your phone/whatever?


----------



## hruodr (Jan 21, 2021)

mpd sounds interesting, although I do not to connect my music box to a network.
I bought a small multimedia keyboard to use it as remote control.


----------



## olli@ (Jan 22, 2021)

hruodr said:


> olli@, we are back to the thema compression.  No, I want to work mainly with wav.
> No audio quality compromise. Sound goes to my hifi amplifier and speakers.
> 7dogs, I want to run it without monitor, ncurses is in this context not so problematic
> like gui, but problematic. Till now mplayer is the nearest to what I need. I will see
> freshports.


Well, in a different thread you mentioned that you were concerned about space, so I assumed that compressing your WAV files would be a good idea.

As far as quality is concerned, I’m pretty sure that you won’t be able to hear a difference when you use a good encoding software and appropriate compression parameters. Of course, you should _not_ just use default parameters – by default, most software uses 128 kbps CBR with ISO joint-stereo mode and algorithmic parameters that present a trade-off between quality and speed. Obviously that is not optimal.

Personally I use LAME (audio/lame) with the options `-m j -q 0 -v -V 2 -B 320`. This uses VBR with joint-stereo (`-m j`, LAME’s implementation is better than the ISO one) at highest algorithmic quality (`-q 0`) and medium-to-high VBR quality (`-V 2`). This results in 160 to 180 kbps, on average, with most of my music, sometimes more. In general it is indistinguishable from CD, using my headphones (Sony WH-1000XM3 and Cambridge Audio Melomania 1). If that’s not enough for you, you can set the VBR quality to 1 or even 0; this will produce larger files (higher average bitrate). If your music makes excessive use of stereo effects (some psychedelic music does that, for example), you should use left-right mode (`-m s`) instead of joint-stereo mode. And if you’re truly paranoid, you can encode at 320 kbps CBR. This will produce even larger files, but they will still be much smaller than uncompressed WAV files.


----------



## hruodr (Jan 22, 2021)

I know lame and think for that purpose there is no alternative. 
In any case, my wav files are to be considered also as backups.

Programming means always a compromise. It is not absolute 
less space or absolute sound quality.


----------



## diizzy (Jan 23, 2021)

olli@ said:


> Well, in a different thread you mentioned that you were concerned about space, so I assumed that compressing your WAV files would be a good idea.
> 
> As far as quality is concerned, I’m pretty sure that you won’t be able to hear a difference when you use a good encoding software and appropriate compression parameters. Of course, you should _not_ just use default parameters – by default, most software uses 128 kbps CBR with ISO joint-stereo mode and algorithmic parameters that present a trade-off between quality and speed. Obviously that is not optimal.
> 
> Personally I use LAME (audio/lame) with the options `-m j -q 0 -v -V 2 -B 320`. This uses VBR with joint-stereo (`-m j`, LAME’s implementation is better than the ISO one) at highest algorithmic quality (`-q 0`) and medium-to-high VBR quality (`-V 2`). This results in 160 to 180 kbps, on average, with most of my music, sometimes more. In general it is indistinguishable from CD, using my headphones (Sony WH-1000XM3 and Cambridge Audio Melomania 1). If that’s not enough for you, you can set the VBR quality to 1 or even 0; this will produce larger files (higher average bitrate). If your music makes excessive use of stereo effects (some psychedelic music does that, for example), you should use left-right mode (`-m s`) instead of joint-stereo mode. And if you’re truly paranoid, you can encode at 320 kbps CBR. This will produce even larger files, but they will still be much smaller than uncompressed WAV files.


--preset standard in short 

If you're going to lossy these days you're most likely better off with fdk-aac or exhale (AAC) if sound quality is a priority.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 23, 2021)

So why didn't you like audio/cmus? It can play WAV and you can use lossless compression to make files smaller (FLAC).


----------



## shepper (Jan 23, 2021)

I run mpd with an audio/ncmpc(ncurses) front end and it's very light - used < 2% of a Via C3 cpu.  It does not have to be used as a network music server.  You can run it on a per/user basis.  I understand ncurses is problematic; audio/musicpc is a command line front end.  I wrote an mpd howto, essentially a copy/paste implementation.  You will have to adapt it to the musicpc (mpc) frontend:
FreeBSD mpd howto


----------



## hruodr (Jan 23, 2021)

I am experimenting with:



			Snack Home Page
		


It seems I can write with it the player I need.

UPDATE:

I did it with a little of work. Someone mentioned an interesting alternative, 
see answer to my post here:






						Snack
					






					groups.google.com


----------



## hruodr (Feb 15, 2021)

Here is my player:



			https://chiselapp.com/user/hruodr/repository/MusicBox/index
		


Simple programming, but it serves its purpose.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Feb 15, 2021)

There's also moc: https://www.freshports.org/audio/moc/

Not used it myself.


----------



## a6h (Feb 16, 2021)

I use both audio/moc and audio/cmus. cmus is a little lighter, &
it's playing music for me 24/7. I'm using moc, to play misc audio.
Generally I run it on Console. You can startx, without interruption.


----------



## hruodr (Feb 16, 2021)

Well, I am not using moc, cmus or whatever is called. I am using lang/tcl86, databases/tcl-sqlite3 and audio/snack.

The three are the player. And they are much more flexible than the lot of programs you mention. I only glued at my taste.

Here are the two configuration files:



			https://chiselapp.com/user/hruodr/repository/MusicBox/file?name=musicsh.tcl&ci=trunk
		




			https://chiselapp.com/user/hruodr/repository/MusicBox/file?name=mkmusicdb.tcl&ci=trunk


----------

